# Photosite *not work safe*



## dakky (Sep 5, 2005)

I am from Russia, and there is my pfotos www.mkvart.scn.ru Look at and critique


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 5, 2005)

I just added a not work safe comment to the title so people at work don't get in trouble for looking at the images.

From what I could tell it seemed like you have a very unique style of photography.  Keep it up and welcome to the forum.


----------



## dakky (Oct 31, 2005)

Look at new photos!!!!
http://www.mkvart.scn.ru/indexeng.htm


----------

